# Install Help for Meyers Power Angle Cylinders



## JQLC (Jan 7, 2006)

I had to replace my cylinders for my power angle. I have the new ones and cant get them to extend in order to mount them to the "A" frame...any suggestions?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Pull the old pistons and install one of them by just angleing the plow by hand then just push the plow the other way to make the pins line up. With no hoses or plugs on the cylinder they will move easy enough


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

hook up hyd. lines and use the the pump to extent the cyl. that will take to people. if by yourself used compresed air and a blow gun with a rubber tip on the extend side of the cylinder just use low air pressure.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

compressed air


john


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

*angle pistons*

one end held and twist while pulling.....packing is holding them


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Attach the rams to the (A) frame and connect the hoses. Angle (push) the blade all of the way to one side and with the controller give that ram just a little at a time until you can get the bolt in. Then angel it all of the way over with the other ram and do the same for the other one.(using the plows power, you do not need to push on it) This will extend the ram and limit the air in the system. Make sure to add fluid to the res as you go.

I suppose that was as clear as a glass of muddy water.


----------

